# Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?



## CarpioDiem (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal...
ich hab gestern erfahren das es ne anscheinend hammermegageile erfindung gibt, die sich leadcore nennt... 
jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob das wirklich nur vorteile bringt diese "bleischnur" zwischen vorfach und hauptschnur zu basteln (wie das geht hab ich mich auch schon informiert  so mit spleißnadel und so...) 

also wenn jemand erfahrung hat mit dem zeug und was er/sie davon hält kann ja mal hier reinposten

(ich hab kein thread gefunden wo das thema angesprochen wird... aber wenns ein geben sollte dürft ihr mich gern hinverlinken)

greetz


----------



## sorgiew (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

wie du schon ansprichst ist leadcore eine bleischnur die einiges an vorteilen hat aber auch nachteile.

Die vorteile sind mit sicherheit einmal das gewicht.

leadcore senkt sich automatisch zu boden 

auch ein vorteil ist das es das es ein ersatz für ein anti tangle tube ist.


Leadcore ist aber auch sehr wiedersprüchlich und wurde dadurch an manchen seen vorallem in frankreich verboten.

man sagt das die verletzungsgefahr für den fisch sehr hoch sind - ist aber ein diskussionsthema da da ein jeder anderer meinung ist.

ich habe es auch schon probiert war aber nicht so begeistert davon. 

nach häufigen gebrauch stand meist die bleischnur heraus.
kann aber auch sein das ich eine zu billige variante in gebrauch hatte.
angeblich das beste ist das 45 lbs leadcore von fox


----------



## bennie (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

ich fische die 45lb fertige von fox und werd nie wieder was anderes fischen (übertrieben aber naja) sie legt sich nicht nur sofort auf den grund sondern streckt sich auch. nachteile habe ich bisher nicht festgestellt.


----------



## CarpioDiem (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

okay... das mit der verletzungsgefahr versteh ich nich so wirklich... was soll dem fisch denn passieren??! ich habs in der hand gehabt, das is doch ummantelt... dann müsst man ja geflochtene auch gleich verbieten?! 
wäre das der einzigste nachteil, das man den fisch verletzen könnte?? also der kerle ausm angelladen meinte halt das is das beste was grad so gibt... ich mein, der will halt sein "scheiß" loswerden.... deswegen wollt ich mal ne meinung von n paar unparteiischen  
kann man gegen das rausstehen nicht mit schrumpfschläuchen o. Ä. entgegenwirken?? 

greetz


----------



## Carphunter' (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*



bennie schrieb:


> ich fische die 45lb fertige von fox und werd nie wieder was anderes fischen (übertrieben aber naja) sie legt sich nicht nur sofort auf den grund sondern streckt sich auch. nachteile habe ich bisher nicht festgestellt.



kann ich mich nur anschließen. die von fox is spitze.#6#6 könnt mir auch nicht´s anderes mehr vorstellen. sowas wie schlauch is ja zum:v
find ich.


----------



## sorgiew (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

du musst es ausgiebig testen 

ich würde gleich das 45 lbs von fox nehmen wenn du selber binden willst - wenn nicht es gibts auch von fox fertige wie bennie schon geschrieben hat.

Das mit der verletzungsgefahr ist wie gesagt ein grund für diskussionen - ich kann dazu auch nicht unbedingt etwas dazu sagen - mir ist auch nichts aufgefallen.

entgegenwirken kannst du immer aber wie gesagt das fox liegt noch eingepackt in meinem angelkoffer - es soll wirklich das beste sein.

hab da noch etwas gefunden 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105114&highlight=leadcore


----------



## CarpioDiem (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

ja also selberbinden wollt ichs sowieso... ich krieg die 25m spule für 9,95€ da is nich viel kaputt falls es mich nich begeistern sollte... aber da hier eh eigentlich nur positives kommt und noch nie jemand irgendwas von verletzungen hatte (also in dem andren thread) werd ich mir das holen... 
danke für die schnellen postings...

greetz


----------



## akko68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

Allerdings ist die Spule für 9.95€ garantiert nicht von Fox,die geht so Richtung 30€!
Hatte mal das von Quantum und war nicht zufrieden zu leicht zu dünn(Blei kam oft raus).
Fox ist ok,viel vom Rest ist Shit.


----------



## Rudl (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

Wenn man sich das Leadcore sagen wir einmal mit 6 kg Zugkraft über die Haut zieht wird man schnell die Verletzungsgefahr erkennen.
Noch ein Grund um Leadcore zu meiden ist bei Schnurbruch das einbringen von noch mehr Blei ins Gewässer.
Warum sollte eine geflochtene schlecht sein wenn man ein Tube dazu aufzieht?
Ich verwende Coretex von Fox damit kann ich mir auch das Tube sparen.
Keine Verletzungsgefahr und diese legt sich genauso schnell am Boden wie Leadcore und ist sehr Bruchfest.

R!


----------



## schorle (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*



Rudl schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das Leadcore sagen wir einmal mit 6 kg Zugkraft über die Haut zieht wird man schnell die Verletzungsgefahr erkennen.
> Noch ein Grund um Leadcore zu meiden ist bei Schnurbruch das einbringen von noch mehr Blei ins Gewässer.
> Warum sollte eine geflochtene schlecht sein wenn man ein Tube dazu aufzieht?
> Ich verwende Coretex von Fox damit kann ich mir auch das Tube sparen.
> ...




Na, da ist mal wieder sehr viel Theorie mit im Spiel. Würde gerne mal sehen mit welcher Karpfenrute du 6kg Zug zusammen bekommst (wir kamen bei Tests nicht weit über 4kg ohne Geräteschaden) ausserdem fehlt uns die schützende Schleimschicht auf der Haut, die von dir angesprochenen Verletzungen UNSERER Haut dürften sich hauptsächlich als Verbrennungen zeigen, allerdings leitet das Wasser die eventuelle Reibungswärme besser ab als die Luft. Bei uns im See wird schon seit ein paar Jahren mit Leadcore gefischt und ich konnte bisher weder bei mir noch bei Kollegen auch nur einen Fisch sehen der Verletzungen hatte die auch nur ansatzweise von Leadcore verursacht wurden.


----------



## CarpioDiem (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

Also ich war gestern mit nem typen von black label baits am wasser... der meinte der einzige grund warum das leadcore verboten is (insbesondere in Frankreich) is der das es ultra fängig is an den ganzen karpfenpuffs... und deswegen machen dies den karpfenanglern schwer... in der diesjährigen saison hat der über ne tonne karpfen gefangen und kein einziger war verletzt... und er fischt nur noch mit leadcore... und das mit verletzungsgefahr is müll... totales geschwafel... und solangsam glaub ich das auch ^^ weil wenn man da mal drüberfährt is das weicher als manche geflochtene... dann dürftest ja nur noch mit watte angeln... 

greetz


----------



## bennie (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

dicker und geschmeidiger als geflochtene


----------



## Jimbo (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

Also ich finde die leadcores von fox top!!

gruß Jimbo


----------



## Spaceguppy (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

Moin
zu Leadcore folgendes:
Es ist ein dicker Geflechtmantel mit Bleiseele.

Dann sollte eigentlich schon mal jeder erkennen, dass da nix revolutionäres oder "superfängiges" dran sein kann.

Leadcore ist verboten, weil es zu viele Trottel gibt, die es nicht richtig benutzen und so für die Fische tödliche Fallen herstellen. Die einzig sichere Möglichkeit, es sicher zu fischen, ist ein Helicopter, bei dem die obere Perle nicht fixiert sein darf. Ansonsten zieht Freund Fisch nach einem Schnurbruch, der bei entsprechender Vorfachwahl immer oberhalb des Leadcores erfolgen dürfte, einen 45 pound tragenden Anker durch der Teich, der ihn beim nächsten Hinderniskontakt sofort an selbiges nagelt und nie zu zerreißen sein wird (Ein Maul schon eher...). Dabei ist es wurstegal, ob er das Blei in irgendeiner Form loswerden kann, weil ihm ein meterlanges "Stabblei" folgt.

Weswegen sollte man dieses Risiko eingehen?
Es gibt farblich unauffälligere und abriebfestere Leader und es gibt stark sinkende Schläuche, die sich, weil sie weicher sind, bei lockerer Schnur den Bodenkonturen besser anpassen. 

Genau genommen hat Leadcore nur den einen Vorteil - dass man es nämlich nicht einfädeln muss. (Vom Händlerinteresse, mit einem weiteren Teil Montagen teurer zu machen, abgesehen...)

Christian

PS: Das mit großem Abstand beste Leadcore stammt nicht von Fox, sondern ESP und ist eigentlich auch nur eine gefärbte Kerplunk-Variante.


----------



## Pilkman (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

@ Spaceguppy

Willkommen im AB! #h

Zum Leadcore: Dein Statement, dass Leadcore-Montagen nicht "safe" sind, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Denn das funktioniert sowohl mit fast allen Safety Bolt-Systemen auf dem Markt, als auch mit etlichen Inlinebleien. Wobei man bei letzteren aber probieren muss.

Eine saubere Spleissverbindung ist keine nennenswerte Verdickung des Leadcore und wird das Leadcore in die Schlag- oder Hauptschnur eingeschlauft oder mit einem kleinen Clinch-Knoten angebunden, rutscht auch diese Verbindung bei etwas Zug locker durch den Safety Clip oder den Inliner-Einsatz. Einfach mal im "Trockenen" probieren, dann ist man klüger - von einem "Anker" kann also beileibe nicht die Rede sein. Und wenn es nur um tragkraftstarke Schnüre geht, müßte man theoretisch auch Schlagschnüre verteufeln - ein absolut hirnrissiger Gedanke.

Zumal es zum Gedanken des "safen", weil halbfesten Systems durchaus auch andere Meinungen gibt, ich erinnere mich da einige Passagen im Buch von Kay Synwoldt. Es geht dort um die Beobachtung in Testaquarien, dass Karpfen abgerissene Montagen mit einem festen Blei besser und schneller los werden, indem der Haken aus dem durch den ständigen Bleizug in Verbindung mit den Kopfbewegungen geweiteten Hakloch herausfällt. Kann man sehen wie man will, ich angel auch zu 100% mit halbfesten Montagen.

Deinen übrigen Ausführungen kann ich aus meiner Sicht zustimmen, insbesondere, dass Leadcore kein Superdupermittel ist, um in allen Pools mal so richtig abzuräumen. Es ist lediglich EINE Möglichkeit von vielen, das Rig etwas subtiler zu präsentieren.

Ich persönlich bin vom Leadcore-Gebrauch etwas weggekommen, da mich die Abriebfestigkeit der meisten Materialien unter schwierigen Bedingungen nicht gerade überzeugt hat - da sind ein oder zwei Mal geangelte Leadcore-Stücke bereits extrem aufgeraut und zerreißen bei der Zugprobe mit den Händen - das ständige Gewechsel kann dann recht teuer werden.


----------



## Spaceguppy (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

Moin,
@Pilkman

da haben wir uns missverstanden - Ich meinte, dass wegen der Bleiseele Leadcore auch gefährlich ist, wenn aller Rigkrams, Blei etc. sich schon längst verabschiedet hat, weil es sich leichter verhängt als alles andere.

Off Topic 
Der gedankenlose Einsatz von Schlagschnüren hat uns hier schon zwei ehemals sehr produktive Plätze gekostet!

Christian

PS: Die Bleitests bzgl. der Lochweitung waren m.E. im Gartenteich :vik:


----------



## Pilkman (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leadcore...gut oder schlecht?*

´nabend

@ Spaceguppy

Ich habe Dich da schon verstanden, deswegen auch mein Vergleich mit tragkraftstarken Schlagschnüren. Beruhen Deine Bedenken auf konkreten Erfahrungen oder theoretischen Erwägungen? 

Zu den Schlagschnur"minen": Meist kommen solche Sachen eher zustande, wenn Schlagschüre zu kurz gewählt werden und auch die dünnere Hauptschnur dem verstärkten Abrieb in Bodennähe ausgesetzt ist oder die Knoten nicht sauber gebunden wurden. Und wenn ein Spot durch abgerissene Schlagschnüre "vermint" ist, wird es höchste Zeit, da mal mit einem Klappanker oder einem Gummifisch an stärkerer Geflochtener "aufzuräumen". Den Spot einfach aufzugeben, ist auf Dauer keine Lösung, denn jeder Neuankömmling wird aufgrund Unwissenheit die gleichen schlechten Erfahrungen machen.

PS:
Gartenteich? Kann auch sein, ich habe die Örtlichkeit nur noch in der Gestalt in der Erinnerung, dass es sich nicht um ein "natürliches" Gewässer oder "Lebensraum" gehandelt hat...


----------

